
Malware Found in the Firmware of 141 Low-Cost Android Devices - tonyztan
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/malware-found-in-the-firmware-of-141-low-cost-android-devices/
======
gaius
Malware is in _all_ Android devices, even the pricy ones - they all send data
back to their real owner

